# These Forecasters Suck!



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Meteorologists in Buffalo cannot forecast the weather to save their lives! heres this week in review:

Monday: called for 3-5....we got a dusting
Tuesday: called for <1......ended up being a plowable event that caught me off guard 
Wednesday: called for a possible 1-3.....we got nothing
Thursday: called for 1-3.....nothing
Friday: called for 2-4....got a dusting
Today: called for 4-7....got an inch and a half
Tomorrow: calling for 4-7 again and I'm really not sure what to think. its driving me nuts. and the best part is, between the Weather Channel and the 3 major news stations, they all say something different and NONE of them are right! anyone else from WNY notice this??


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Just use the weather channels as advice only and moniter the incoming precip on radar using intellicast etc. News station will tell the same old story until they get updated and that could be hours later


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

augerandblade;719606 said:


> Just use the weather channels as advice only and moniter the incoming precip on radar using intellicast etc. News station will tell the same old story until they get updated and that could be hours later


For the last few days I've just kept refreshing the live radar from the Weather Channel on my computer and I'll pan it way out and try and make my own forecast before i go to bed and try to decide if I need to set the alarm or not.


----------



## motorbreath (Dec 8, 2007)

Same thing here in West Michigan, they said we were suppose to get 3-5 yesterday, got 12 at my house and 15 just a few miles north.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*weather*

Yeah, sometimes you wonder what their thinking but weather changes fast and depends on numerous variables. I usually watch the radar in motion to get an idea of the directionality. Lake effect, however, can spawn pretty quickly.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

motorbreath;721062 said:


> Same thing here in West Michigan, they said we were suppose to get 3-5 yesterday, got 12 at my house and 15 just a few miles north.


Yes they are morons here! Couldn't hit a nail on it's head with a tennis racket.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

JDiepstra;721401 said:


> Yes they are morons here! Couldn't hit a nail on it's head with a tennis racket.


Well... think about that statement for a second. Tennis rackets have a netting with a bunch of holes. So its no real guarentee with a tennis racket that you will hit. Maybe a frying pan would make a better analogy


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I was talking about a really big nail, with a really big head.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

God Damn...what a forecast.

Too bad it's all BS.

I think If I got a forecast that nice..I would ***** a brick.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

BigDave12768;721480 said:


> Tennis rackets have a netting with a bunch of holes. Maybe a frying pan


rolmfao


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Even with the National weather center at the airport they said we got under 2 inches but I live a mile away and had 6 inches in my driveway .And how they say snow will stay south of us and we get another 6 inches.


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

I am down in Franklinville Ny and we have already this season 174.5" of snow. The old K5 blazer is getting a good work out.


----------



## lunatic81 (Sep 24, 2008)

motorbreath;721062 said:


> Same thing here in West Michigan, they said we were suppose to get 3-5 yesterday, got 12 at my house and 15 just a few miles north.


I'd feel real bad for ya, but we've yet see 2" here let alone 12. I wish our forecasters were off like that. Ours say 1-3 and we get a dusting. Probably trying to get that salt moved.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

redtjx;719599 said:


> Meteorologists in Buffalo cannot forecast the weather to save their lives! heres this week in review:
> 
> Monday: called for 3-5....we got a dusting
> Tuesday: called for <1......ended up being a plowable event that caught me off guard
> ...


It's not just NY that they have this problem. Mlps has same problem 4 stations 4 differnt forcasts and not a single one is right.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I listen to all 4 local networks and the weather channel and just pick the one I like the best. The always seem to be different, but they sure hype it up when they're right.


----------

